

Sense, a New Sleep Tracker with a Kickstarter Campaign, Has Raised $10.5M+ - jonbishop
http://www.strictlyvc.com/2014/07/23/sense-new-sleep-tracker-kickstarter-campaign-raised-least-10-5-million-investors/

======
arielm
I like the product but just like most of the web I don't like that they're
hiding their funding sources and making Kickstarter users believe it's because
of them the product will come to market.

Building a bootstrapped company is significantly harder than taking outside
money. If they're not bootstrapping they shouldn't pretend to because it's
_cool_.

